
Madoff to plead guilty, could face up to 150 years - kqr2
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/n/a/2009/03/10/national/a040907D49.DTL&tsp=1
======
madmanslitany
It'll be interesting to see if the regulators really do accept that Madoff
acted alone; I personally think it's extremely unlikely. There must have been
a hacker somewhere in his office helping him, because the investors received
very detailed reports regularly showing what securities Madoff's "algorithms"
had traded on their behalf. Obviously, there weren't quants and hackers back
there making a real trading system, but still, somebody must have built up a
lot of automation to keep those reports going. Supposedly the prices on the
trade confirms did match the actual market prices on the trade settle dates.

